# Board Statistics



## starl (Feb 11, 2005)

The board statistics were taken down while we were testing to see what was causing the board to drag. Since the upgrade, we have yet to put them back up.
But before we do - those who did view the statistics - why? What statistics were you interested in? Top 10? Top Daily Posters?


----------



## NateO (Feb 11, 2005)

I liked to review all of them from time to time, but not at the expense of the the board's performance...


----------



## Smitty (Feb 11, 2005)

I looked a few times, but why worry?

Aladin --> #1  (About to hit 20,000 btw!   )

Juan --> #2

Nate and the other Cell Masters next.

I did, however, like seeing the mix of folks from around the world, predominantly from the US, UK & Australia.  Wonder why so many from there?

But, as Nate said, at the cost of Board performance, it's not something I'll miss or look for...

My 2 cents.

Smitty


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi
I used to look at the statistics all the time - I too liked seeing the mix of people from around the world, plus the most frequently read, and replied to, threads.  It would be a shame to see them go but hey, I won't stand in the way of improving the site performance.  If the statistics is the casuse of the performance issue, instead of real time live stats, how about stats that are updated daily as part of the midnight roll-over?
My 2c
Andrew


----------



## Greg Truby (Feb 18, 2005)

I used to glance at them from time to time.  I found all of them interesting.  I'd agree with Andrew, I don't think they'd need to be "up to the minute" -- especially if there's a performance implication.  But I'd think that one could crank a quick once-a-day update without tanking performance.


----------



## shades (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, I like to peruse the statistics and see where people are from, and top posters, etc. Not necessary, but certainly interesting.


----------



## texasalynn (Feb 25, 2005)

I like looking at them periodically.  But agree that dragging down performance doesn't make them worth it.  Like was previously suggested maybe a once a day picture would work.  For what it's worth that's my 2c

texasalynn


----------



## Zack Barresse (Feb 25, 2005)

Kinda hard to disagree with the majority here.


----------



## HalfAce (Feb 27, 2005)

Board statistics... What board statistics??? 
My philosophy on computers & hot rods: if it don't make it go faster, remove it.


----------



## Ivan F Moala (Feb 27, 2005)

HalfAce said:
			
		

> Board statistics... What board statistics???
> My philosophy on computers & hot rods: if it don't make it go faster, remove it.



Remove Windows   

I agree with Andrew .....


----------



## HalfAce (Feb 27, 2005)

Suppose I can't argue with that Ivan!
Point taken.


----------

